# No stress or quick catching method for pigeons in my room?



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

Does anybody know a good catching method for my pijjie? Every time I take them out, one of them doesn't allow me to catch it. He used to be the easier to catch, but now I have to corner him and *try* to catch it before it flies away. That takes many many tries, and the other bird gets really stressed too with the other bird flying nervously. And that ends up stressing me.
Also, if I have to leave my home, for any reason, this catching thing delays me, and also the other pigeon, when she gets stressed, flips the water container so all the water ends up in the paper. So I also have to change the paper after I catch the two. That delays me a lot, every time I have to do something.
Does any of you know any good method? If it's not stress free it could be something really quick, so at least the other bird doesn't get nervous.


----------



## yopigeonguy (Oct 22, 2009)

I would suggest tring to get him with a net, or towel???!!!!


----------



## 1981 (Aug 9, 2006)

Are you pigeons kept indoors or outside in a loft? If they are indoors in a cage, I recommend covering the cage with a towel or something to darken it up. It is easier to catch them when they can't see.  If they are outside upon feeding them, try coaxing them with peanuts.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2010)

Try teaching them to go into the cage on command. You can do it with a little time and some tasty treats!


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

They are kept indoors, but flying around the room.
Ummm... towel is a nice idea. Or some other kind of cloth, not so heavy. Or a lighter towel than the ones I'm thinking of, lol. I am trying them not to get too used to the people until I figure out what I'm going to do with the birds (release, give out for adoption, keep). I'm afraid of a net because maybe they could get their nails caught in the net and that would mean trouble. I thought about it, though.
If I get to keep them, I'll teach them to do so for sure! But I'll have to get them a larger indoors cage, though, besides their "normal" cage I'm building. How could I teach them to do so? I call them, get a treat in the cage, and expect them to go inside?

They aren't that excited about peanuts. One of them loves pellets and the other one their normal mix seed, but extra things haven't had much popularity yet. I have to find something they love. Most of the times, I get them in and out of the cage at random times, upon the will of my mother. So that could be before or after feeding. I hope that changes when I get the diapers, though.


----------



## 1981 (Aug 9, 2006)

Pawbla said:


> They are kept indoors, but flying around the room.
> Ummm... towel is a nice idea. Or some other kind of cloth, not so heavy. Or a lighter towel than the ones I'm thinking of, lol. I am trying them not to get too used to the people until I figure out what I'm going to do with the birds (release, give out for adoption, keep). I'm afraid of a net because maybe they could get their nails caught in the net and that would mean trouble. I thought about it, though.
> If I get to keep them, I'll teach them to do so for sure! But I'll have to get them a larger indoors cage, though, besides their "normal" cage I'm building. How could I teach them to do so? I call them, get a treat in the cage, and expect them to go inside?
> 
> They aren't that excited about peanuts. One of them loves pellets and the other one their normal mix seed, but extra things haven't had much popularity yet. I have to find something they love. Most of the times, I get them in and out of the cage at random times, upon the will of my mother. So that could be before or after feeding. I hope that changes when I get the diapers, though.


One trick you can do is to whistle or rattle a can whenever you are going to feed them. Try not to leave any food in there. You can feed them as much as they want until they go get a drink of water. If you keep on doing this they will catch on that whenever there is a whistle the will be food.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

with the wild guys, i shut off all the lights, we see way better than they do in the dark, then i quietly sneak up and grab them.
i have to do this every night with my pet starling, she's such a stinker


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If you aren't used to a net, you could injured them. The easiest way is as altgirl35 said. If you could pull a shade, or figure out a way to hang a towel over the window to darken the room, then you can just go right up to them and pick them up. They don't normally see all that well in the dark. This is what I did when I had mine in the house, and even now if I have to catch them in the loft for some reason, I don't normally have any problem, but if I do, off go the oights! Try it. It's the easiest way.


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

Pigeons instinctively shy away from rapidly-moving objects which their brains perceive are near to them. Making quick motions with your arms and hands alerts them and and stimulates them to flee. This was mentioned in an article, or study, on why chickens and pigeons bob their heads when they walk.

Squeaker PMV rescue *Jimmy-Z* shied away from my hand, even though I had hand-fed him for a month or so, and he was with me for three months. I would slowly glide my hand, flat along the floor, and he would then step onto it when it bumped his legs, and I had no problem then lifting him close to my face. Or, if he were on my shoulder, I would glide my hand up my arm to the shoulder, with my palm against my arm, and he would step onto my hand.

Sometimes it isn't a matter of how quick you are, but how slowly and patiently you move. 

Maybe this can help you a bit.

My technique for catching feral pigeons in need of rescue involve a net or big towel, and two or more people when possible. I am 62 years old, and most pigeons are quicker than I am. When not, they need help.

And, as mentioned by others, working in a dark room helps. It's worked for me in a bathroom with frightened PMV pigeons. 

Larry


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

oh i use the net to catch all kinds of wildlife when they are in trouble, couldn't catch anything without it, especially seagulls, those stinkers run so fast.
i don't think she wants to train them to trust humans, they may be released at some point


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

Nice tricks here! I closed the curtains of my room (the outside wood ones) and I could catch them fast, no troubles. They didn't even complain when I had them in my hand.
If I don't get a release point within a reasonable amount of time (I'll give this some time, but I won't be "throwing" them outside in the winter... I don't know how much time it has to pass for a pigeon to be on the "not recommended for release" side, though) I'll get to the rattle can thing. For now, I think the best is the darkness.
Thanks!


----------

